# reiser4 und 2005.0

## zor

hi leute!

habe vor längerem schon mal gentoo drauf gehabt und möchte gentoo nun wieder auf die platte machen!

ich bin interessiert an einer / im reiser4! (/boot im ext2) soweit ich gelesen habe unterstützt 2005.0 reiser4 nicht. wie mache ich das denn am geschicktesten, dass ich während der installation reiser4 zum laufen bringe?

kann ich da einfach während der installation die reiser4progs emergen? gibt es dann probleme mit dem kernel oder grub?

hoffe meine fragen waren hier nicht zu einfach formuliert..

gruss zor

----------

## Lenz

Du brauchst die inoffizielle Reiser4 Live-CD, da unterstützt der Kernel Reiser4 und die Reiser4Proggies sind auch mit drauf!

Zu beziehen hier:

http://lxnay.dnsalias.org/livecd-iso/index.php

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## zor

sauge gerade die dvd! danke für den link!

ist die zu installieren wie eine gewöhnliche gentoo (oder gibts eine eigene anleitung?), nur halt mit mkfs.reiser4 etc.?

sind ja offenbar jede menge features mit dabei  :Wink: 

wie läufts bei dir? reiser4 soll ja spitze sein!

gruss zor

----------

## Lenz

 *zor wrote:*   

> sauge gerade die dvd! danke für den link!
> 
> ist die zu installieren wie eine gewöhnliche gentoo (oder gibts eine eigene anleitung?), nur halt mit mkfs.reiser4 etc.?
> 
> sind ja offenbar jede menge features mit dabei 
> ...

 

Also die große Version ist wie eine Knoppix-CD nur auf Gentoobasis, mit KDE und so. Die kleine Version ist wie eine Gentoo Live-CD - also nur Konsole. Beides eignet sich zum Installieren. Du musst halt nur das Stagearchiv deiner Wahl selber runterladen - so wie bei der offiziellen Minimal-Live-CD. Beim Formatieren nimmst du einfach mkfs.reiser4.

Ich verwende Reiser4 mittlerweile auf fast allen Partitionen und hatte seit ich damit Angefangen habe (nach Weihnachten) keinerlei Probleme. Aufgefallen ist mir, dass emerge --sync wesentlich schneller geht als unter ReiserFS 3.6.

Trotz allem würde ich dir nach der Installation regelmäßige Komplettbackups z.B. per "dar" empfehlen - auch bei anderen Dateisystemen. Man weiß ja nie...

-- Lenz

----------

## zor

ist bei der "großen" leicht gar ein installer mit dabei - so wie bei kanotix bzw. debian oder so?

hab noch viel zeit zum tratschen - selbst mit 230kb/s muss man warten  :Wink: 

gruss zor

----------

## Lenz

Nein, du musst es so installieren wie jedes andere Gentoo auch. Ansonsten bräuchtest du sowas wie Jollix, aber das unterstützt afaik kein Reiser4.

----------

## zor

okay..ich werde berichten, sobald ich wieder hier bin  :Wink: 

gruss zor

----------

## TheCurse

Und vergiss bei der Installation nicht einen Kernel zu nehmen der Reiser4 unterstützt bzw. den Kernel mit Reiser4 zu patchen. Wenn du dabei Probleme hast, kannst du dich per PM an mich wenden.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## amdunlock

hmm ok, also kann man sagen, dass reiser4 nun einigermaßen stable ist, sodass man es auf der ner testdesktopkiste machen kann? wenn ja, dann werde ich nichts an zeit verlieren hehe  :Smile: 

----------

## zor

@thecurse

dachte mir, dass bei der dvd einer dabei ist, welcher reiser4 unterstützt..hm

wenn ich bei der dvd genkernel nehme, bin ich dann am holzweg?

gruss zor

----------

## Lenz

 *amdunlock wrote:*   

> hmm ok, also kann man sagen, dass reiser4 nun einigermaßen stable ist, sodass man es auf der ner testdesktopkiste machen kann? wenn ja, dann werde ich nichts an zeit verlieren hehe 

 

Würde ich schon sagen. Es gibt allerdings immer noch genügend Leute, die einen für den Einsatz von ReiserFS 3.6 für verrückt erklären... Ich würde halt regelmäßig ein Backup machen, dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Bislang läuft das hier besser als alle Dateisystem die ich davor verwendet habe (einschließlich ReiserFS 3.6). Selbst nach Stromausfall alles in Ordnung, keine fehlenden Configs mehr.  :Wink: 

 *zor wrote:*   

> dachte mir, dass bei der dvd einer dabei ist, welcher reiser4 unterstützt..hm
> 
> wenn ich bei der dvd genkernel nehme, bin ich dann am holzweg?

 

Der ist da auch schon so drauf. Aber beim Installieren installierst du ja einen eigenen Kernel in dein neues System, und der muss natürlich ebenfalls Reiser4 unterstützen. Du könntest z.B. den Kernel von CD nehmen, allerdings ist die Version schon etwas veraltet. Am besten du nimmst erstmal die und datest wenn das System läuft auf einen anderen Kernel mit Reiser4 Support (nitro, love, mm oder vanilla mit eigenem Reiser4-Patch) up.

----------

## zor

@lenz

wie habe ich denn da vorzugehen? soweit ich mich erinnere holt man sich den kernel mit wget oder so... (ich probier gleich die variante mit dem kernel aus dem netz)

der menüpunkt reiser4 wir da wohl nicht dabei sein (im standardkernel)

also: wo bekomme ich den patch und was muss ich da tun?

bitte um die befehle, da ich noch newbie bin  :Wink: 

gruss zor

edit:

vielleicht kann man ja das genkernelskript abändern, damit es auch das reiser4 miterstellt

bin noch kein kernelersteller und will vorerst mal so problemen aus dem weg gehen. rausschmeißen kann ich später immer noch..

edit

edit2

mach ich die ganzen sachen dann von einer root-shell im kde aus?

edit2

----------

## Lenz

 *zor wrote:*   

> @lenz
> 
> wie habe ich denn da vorzugehen? soweit ich mich erinnere holt man sich den kernel mit wget oder so... (ich probier gleich die variante mit dem kernel aus dem netz)
> 
> der menüpunkt reiser4 wir da wohl nicht dabei sein (im standardkernel)
> ...

 

Ich hoffe du weißt was du tust! Hast du überhaupt schonmal Gentoo installiert? Du gehst genauso vor wie bei jeder x-beliebigen Gentooinstallation. Konsultiere dazu bitte das Gentoo Installationshandbuch.

Grobablauf:

1. Vorbereiten der Partitionen, formatieren mit mkfs.reiser4

2. Runterladen des gewünschten stage-Archivs mittels links oder wget

3. chrooten, entpacken, bootstrappen

4. emerge system

5. Kernel installieren

6. Grub installieren

7. Eigenes Gentoosystem booten

So ungefähr ist der Ablauf. Ganz normal also. Diktieren werde ich dir die Befehle allerdings nicht, dazu lies bitte das Installationshandbuch auf www.gentoo.de.

Einziger Unterschied ist, dass du als Kernelsourcen halt nicht die gentoo-dev-sourcen nimmst, sondern z.B. die nitro-sourcen. Am besten du installierst die mittels ebuild. wget würde theroretisch auch gehen, ist aber überflüssig, da ein ebuild vorliegt. Konfigurieren musst du den Kernel natürlich. Genkernel hab ich nie verwendet. Aber ggf. könntest du damit eine Standardconfig erstellen, die du dann um Reiser4-Support in menuconfig erweiterst.

-- Lenz

P.S.: Ob du das jetzt in der "richtigen" Konsole oder in der KDE-Rootshell machst, ist eigentlich egal. Wenn X läuft dauert das Kompilieren halt etwas länger als wenns nicht läuft (da du dann mehr CPU-Zeit frei hast).

----------

## xororand

Kanotix unterstützt auch prima Reiser4, das ich auch bei meiner letzten Installation als Host benutzt habe. Ich benutze nach einigen Warnungen Reiser4 atm nur für unwichtige Daten, d.h. für /. /home ist nach wie vor Reiser3. Die Schreibgeschwindigkeit macht sich auf meiner alten Platte deutlich bemerkbar, allerdings auch manchmal die hohe CPU-Last. Nur mal fyi.

----------

## zor

@lenz

also interessant ist denke ich vor allem der punkt:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap7

muss ich dann sowas eingeben?

# emerge gentoo-nitro-sources

werde es morgen dann angehen  :Wink: 

@xororand

kanotix hab ich schon mal getestet, will aber athlon-xp pakete  :Smile: 

soll an sich eine stage3 werden, welche dann in eine stage1 umgewandelt wird.. 

gruss zor

----------

## xororand

@zor: Was spricht gegen eine Athlon-XP Installation unter Kanotix? Nicht, dass ich Dich jetzt zu Kanotix überreden wollen würde, aber ich versteh das Problem nicht  :Smile: 

btw: Ich benutze die mm-sources - auch mit reiser4 -, falls die nitros mal wieder Probleme machen - tun sie zumindest manchmal hier.

----------

## TheCurse

Also ich würde einfach die gentoo-sources nehmen und mit Reiser4 patchen, ist nicht schwer. Kannst dir ja z.B. ein kleines script dafür basteln. Holst dir z.B. die patches vom ftp von Namesys. Und kopierst alle Dateien aus diesem Verzeichnis nach /root/reiser, dann könntest du solch ein script benutzen:

```
#!/bin/bash

cd /usr/src/linux

for i in /root/reiser/serie

  patch -p1 </root/reiser/$i

done
```

(Bitte überprüfen, ist jetzt nur mal so dahergeschrieben)

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## zor

passen die patches auch mit der kernelversion der gentoo-sources zusammen?

sehe, dass es auch auf der seite schon patches für 2.6.12-rc1-mm3 gibt!

die ganzen patches sind mm patches. soll ich da die mm-sources emergen?

@thecurse

danke für den tipp!

gruss zor

----------

## TheCurse

Also bei mir läufts mit den gentoo-sourcen und dem Reiser4 patchen. Zu den mm-sources, die sind schon Reiser4 gepatcht.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## zor

ja dann kann ich ja gleich die mm-sourcen nehmen und muss nicht rumpatchen  :Wink: 

sind die mm-sources denn nicht stable?

gruss zor

----------

## TheCurse

Du wirst die mm-sources ganz sicher nicht als stable im Portagetree finden. Hier die Beschreibung aus derm Gentoo Kernel Guide:

```
Die mm-sources basieren auf den development-sources und enthalten Andrew Mortons Patchsatz. Sie enthalten experimentelle und brandneue Features die im offiziellen Kernel Verwendung finden werden (oder die zurückgewiesen werden, weil der Rechner Feuer fängt). Sie sind bekannt dafür, dass Sie mit einem schnellen Takt arbeiten und sich radikal von einer Woche auf die andere verändern können. Kernel Hacker verwenden Sie als Testbasis für neue Dinge.

Wenn Sie sich wirklich auf Messers Schneide bewegen wollen und der Meinung sind die development-sources wären nur etwas für Memmen, dann versuchen Sie die mm-sources. Seien Sie gewarnt, dass dieser Kernel höchst experimentell ist und nicht immer so funktioniert wie er soll. 
```

Hatte sie auch erst benutzt, hatte damit aber stabilitätsprobleme und bin deshalb zum patchen der gentoo-sources übergegangen. Gibt aber auch noch alternativen, auch mit diversen patchsets (glaube nitro oder chk-sources oder so).

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## zor

okay..interessant!

also habe derzeit das problem derzeit mit der tastatur..

loadkeys de

bewirkt bei mir nichts. ist weiterhin en. bin unter kde mit der runtergeladenen dvd.

wie kann ich denn das sonst umstellen?

gruss yor (zor)

----------

## 76062563

loadkeys de-latin1

----------

## beejay

 *zor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bewirkt bei mir nichts. ist weiterhin en. bin unter kde mit der runtergeladenen dvd.
> 
> 

 

Welche wo heruntergeladene DVD?  :Shocked: 

----------

## b3cks

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Hatte sie auch erst benutzt, hatte damit aber stabilitätsprobleme und bin deshalb zum patchen der gentoo-sources übergegangen. Gibt aber auch noch alternativen, auch mit diversen patchsets (glaube nitro oder chk-sources oder so).

 

Es gibt noch so einige Alternativen an Sources.

Die bekanntesten sind wohl die love- und nitro-sources (siehe Unsupported Software Forum). Welche Sources man verwenden möchte, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ich bin Nov'04 zu den Nitro-Sources gewechselt, weil das Patchset damals schon Reiser4 und aktuelle FB-Patches drin hatte. Als netter Nebeneffekt war mein System so schnell wie niemals zuvor und bin seitdem dabei geblieben.

----------

## mana

Hallo Ihr  :Smile: 

Wenn euch die Live-DVD gefällt, dann seid doch bitte so fair seedet etwas über BitTorrent. Ich meine damit diejenigen unter euch die sich die DVD schon gezogen haben. Es gibt Momentan so ein großes Interesse dafür und noch keinen neuen Mirror.

Habt vielen Dank und weiterhin viel Spaß an Gentoo  :Smile: 

Mana

----------

## zor

..so, also mein erste versuch ist mal gescheitert. lag vermutlich an den mm-sources, da das system beim booten hängen blieb.

also zu den love oder nitro sources:

wenn die bereits für reiser4 gepatcht sind, wie bekomme ich dann drauf?

im online-packaging system scheinen love und nitro nicht auf. kommt mit der dvd vielleicht eine erweiterte liste mit, sodass man die sachen emergen kann?

zur tastatur:

also, wenn ich auf eine der anderen konsolen wechsle, dann funzt das mit

loadkeys de

loadkeys de-latin1 oder

loadkeys de-latin1-nodeadkeys

nur unter kde (in einer rootshell) funzt das nicht. naja, werds überleben  :Wink: 

gruss zor

----------

## zor

..okay, bin nun beim kernel angelangt!

habe verzeichnis reiser angelegt und ein skript gebastelt

#!/bin/bash

cd /usr/src/linux

for i in /root/reiser/serie

 patch -p1 < /root/reiser/$i

done

was ist daran falsch?

lxnaycd reiser # sh skript.sh

skript.sh: line 4: syntax error near unexpected token `patch'

skript.sh: line 4: ` patch -p1 < /root/reiser/$i'

gruss zor

----------

## TheCurse

das for i in /root/reiser/serie nimmt geht zwar, wird aber nicht die ausgabe liefern, die du willst (er gibt dann nur das argument /root/reiser/serie anstatt den inhalt der datei). Nimm stattdessen

```
for i in $(cat /root/reiser/serie)
```

das wird funktionierren

----------

## TheCurse

Hups, das do ist auch noch vergessen worden... Hier das komplette script:

```
#!/bin/bash

cd /usr/src/linux

for i in $(cat /root/reiser/serie)

do

  patch -p1 </root/reiser/$i

done
```

----------

## zor

vielen dank!

waren zwar ein paar hunks, aber ist durch!

na dann geh ich mal das compilen an...

gruss zor

----------

## zor

also das mit dem patchen hat zwar geklappt..

..aber bei make menuconfig kommt reiser4 jedoch nicht vor *wunder*

was hab ich denn nun falsch gemacht?

gruss zor

----------

## TheCurse

Du hast dich nicht informiert und die readme auf dem FTP server gelesen, denk ich mal. Deaktiviere bei Kernel Hacking die Option mit den 4kb Stacks anstatt 8

----------

## zor

bei namesys hab ich nichts gefunden und die ftp-site von welcher ich mir die dvd geholt habe funzt nicht...

kannst du mir beschreiben was da zu machen ist?

edit

das im menuconfig?

edit

edit2

das wars!!

edit2

gruss zor

----------

## zor

hi leute!

also funzt bisher alles, jedoch kommt beim starten die meldung, dass fsck.ext2 /dev/hdc1 nicht lesen oder finden kann..

muss ich da vielleicht sowas wie ext2progs emergen?

hab im fstab schon auf 0 0 gestellt um mir die [berpr[fung zu ersparen, jedoch wird das trotzdem versucht.

vielen dank, zor

----------

## TheCurse

Ja hat den /dev/hdc1 das Dateisystem ext2? Du musst immer die progs emergen, die du für deine Dateisysteme brauchst. Für reiser4 gibts die reiser4progs, für ext2 und ext3 die e2fsprogs, für jfs die jfsutils etc.

Der Fehlermeldung nach kann er aber /dev/hdc1 gar nicht finden. Poste mal bitte die Ausgabe von fdisk -l und deiner fstab

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## slick

 *zor wrote:*   

> also funzt bisher alles, jedoch kommt beim starten die meldung, dass fsck.ext2 /dev/hdc1 nicht lesen oder finden kann..

 

Ist aber nicht zufällig dieser Fehler?

----------

## zor

ja! also das bild kommt mir bekannt vor!

mein problem ist derzeit, dass ich nicht emergen kann..

meine 8139 realtek hab ich nicht als modul kompiliert sondern fix im kernel. hat jedenfalls bei der installation alles gefunzt (ping und namensauflosung etc.)..

beim ersten booten hat ping noch gefunzt. (also nach der fehlermeldung, auf der wartungskonsole oder was das ist)

also durch 0 0 kann ich nun die meldung umgehen, jedoch kommt dann

starting local und dann tut sich mal nichts. 30s spaeter kommt dann sowas

...

Apr 16 14:51:44 zor-pc agetty[5355]: /dev/tty3: No such file or directory

Apr 16 14:51:44 zor-pc agetty[5356]: /dev/tty6: No such file or directory

Apr 16 14:51:44 zor-pc agetty[5357]: /dev/tty5: No such file or directory

Apr 16 14:51:54 zor-pc init: Id "c1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

Apr 16 14:51:54 zor-pc init: Id "c2" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

Apr 16 14:51:54 zor-pc init: Id "c4" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

Apr 16 14:51:54 zor-pc init: Id "c3" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

Apr 16 14:51:54 zor-pc init: Id "c6" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

Apr 16 14:51:54 zor-pc init: Id "c5" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

Apr 16 14:51:54 zor-pc init: no more processes left in this runlevel

und den login bekomme ich nicht (nie) zu gesicht..

----------

## zor

hi leute!

habs nun mit genkernel hinbekommen..

nach dem rebooten mochte ich als root rein. das root-passwort habe ich nicht geandert. also sollte noch tecnico sein. geht aber nicht...was mach ich denn nun?

gruss zor

----------

## TheCurse

Jetzt startest du den Rechner am besten über eine LiveCD, machst ein chroot in dein system und tippst einfach passwd ein, änderst das passwort und alles sollte wieder laufen.

----------

## 76062563

 *zor wrote:*   

> das root-passwort habe ich nicht geandert. also sollte noch tecnico sein.

 

Du postest hier dein Rootpasswort?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

